# Rooting android



## cstrook (Mar 17, 2019)

I rooted my galaxy s7 a while back, successfully, but it made the phone super laggy and slow, I read up online and at the time that was common for rooting my particular device, my question is there a new root method with no lag or latency on the phone? Am using snapdragon processor.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nathaniel22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, did you root your phone?


----------



## DEKWAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes


----------



## NhaLeader (Aug 11, 2021)

.


----------



## diemvy5 (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm just a newbie to rooting phones/apps, so my knowledge is limited. As far as I know, rooting your phone will give you the ability to optimize your phone according to your personal preferences. But has anyone really rooted the phone? How do you feel after rooting your phone? Can you review it for me below?


----------



## bacusrheann5 (Jan 9, 2022)

nathaniel22 said:


> Hi, did you root your phone?


No


----------



## lankaya (11 mo ago)

yes


----------



## tuffasleathernipples (8 mo ago)

nathaniel22 said:


> Hi, did you root your phone?


----------



## iori.suko (7 mo ago)

nathaniel22 said:


> Hola, rooteaste tu teléfono?
> [/COTIZAR]
> Smj260m


----------



## Tus (4 mo ago)

How can I root Infinix smart 5


----------



## ipanwolezz (5 d ago)

Yes


----------

